# mga sasak­yang pandagat na sinak­yan



## UncleDako

Trying to read this news article: http://www.philstar.com/bansa/2013/...na-mangingisda-nbi-taiwan-interpol-nagkasundo. I found this phrase: "mga sasak­yang pandagat na sinak­yan"  and was unable to find any of the main words in any dictionary. I was wondering if any could explain these words. Always get great insight from your postings thanks.

Dako


----------



## DotterKat

*Mga sasakyang pandagat *is a generic term for all kinds of watercraft, particularly *seagoing vessels*. In the context of that article, it should be taken to mean ships and boats. That segment of the text translates to "....they will then investigate *the ships and boats used* by PCG personnel".


----------



## QueenInHyeon

Hi!

Sasakyan means vehicle and dagat means sea. Pandagat means "for the sea".


----------



## epistolario

"Mga sasakyang pandagat na 'sinakyan' ..." seems redundant for me. I would use another verb like "ginamit": 

"Mga sasakyang pandagat na 'ginamit' ..."


----------



## mataripis

" Sakayang pandagat na kanilang nasampahan."


----------



## Hausmeister

mataripis said:


> " Sakayang pandagat na kanilang nasampahan."



o maari rin sabihin ' sasakyang pandagat ang kanilang sinakyan'


----------

